# Rainbow and Jet have died...I don't know why.



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know why..............................how can this happen? Why??? Both together? They don't even live together!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh gawd hun Im so sorry, were there any signs of illness?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh gawd hun Im so sorry, were there any signs of illness?


No nothing...were fine yesterday! But got home late today so just been out....am so devastated.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw how devestating for you Niki im so sorry

it could be that they contracted VHD (Viral Hemorrhagic Disease) they can die suddenly and with no symptoms or where they vaccinated?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

Aw I'm so sorry


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw how devestating for you Niki im so sorry
> 
> it could be that they contracted VHD (Viral Hemorrhagic Disease) they can die suddenly and with no symptoms or where they vaccinated?


 OMG i have kelled them havent i. They were but due in sept for redoing...I thought id be OK to new year when I got more money through.

My poor babies. They are together finally.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww, hugs.

So sorry to hear about Rainbow and Jet


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> OMG i have kelled them havent i. They were but due in sept for redoing...I thought id be OK to new year when I got more money through.
> 
> My poor babies. They are together finally.


oh no dont think like that x it might not even have been VHD it was only a suggestion, and tbh i doubt very much it was if they were only just over due for their vaccinations ...please dont go thinking youre to blame lovely xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss, i lost mine last week, its so sad and horrible when they die, especially when its so sudden!

Dont blame yourself though, you dont know how they died so dont beat yourself up.

RIP Jet and Rainbow x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw how devestating for you Niki im so sorry
> 
> it could be that they contracted VHD (Viral Hemorrhagic Disease) they can die suddenly and with no symptoms or where they vaccinated?


Thank you all so much for your lovely words. Just buried them. Am so sorry my babies. At least you're at peace now


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely words. Just buried them. Am so sorry my babies. At least you're at peace now


aww sending you big (((hugs))) Niki

Run free Rainbow & Jet xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aww sending you big (((hugs))) Niki
> 
> Run free Rainbow & Jet xxx


Thank you hun! Appreciate the hugs! xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm very sorry that must have been an awful shock. Rabbits get sick and go downhill very quickly I doubt there's anything you could have done


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm very sorry that must have been an awful shock. Rabbits get sick and go downhill very quickly I doubt there's anything you could have done


That's the thing...they were fine as far as I could see yesterday. Have to confess I guess I have been a little more attentive to my rats and babies...I may have missed something. Sorry to moan.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure they got great care it can be easy to miss symptoms. Moan all you want


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It could have been something as simple as seeing a cat or fox and going into shock that can kill quite fast as well. Please don't blame yourself though.

RIP Jet and Rainbow.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Are they kept outside? Maybe sudden drop in temperature


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this niki, I'm sure it was nothing you did, they are very fragile creatures


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm sure they got great care it can be easy to miss symptoms. Moan all you want


Thanks hun!



Kammie said:


> It could have been something as simple as seeing a cat or fox and going into shock that can kill quite fast as well. Please don't blame yourself though.
> 
> RIP Jet and Rainbow.


Thanks. Is just the worst thing. First Charlie who drowned a couple of months ago...and now my babies. I do feel the worst pet mummy ever!



holly1 said:


> Are they kept outside? Maybe sudden drop in temperature


They are in a shed...but could be...cos it was frosty this morning! xx


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

So sorry, thats really sad.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.
If it was VHD you would have noticed blood and if it was myxi they would have been swollen around the face so if you didnt see any of these then it wasnt so no blaming yourself hun.

The weather has suddenly dropped so could have been the cold x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Hugs coming your way.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw really sorry to hear this. I know its hard but you mustn't blame yourself. Binky free Rainbow and Jet


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

So Sorry to Hear this. My thoughts are with you.

(((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))

xxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> If it was VHD you would have noticed blood and if it was myxi they would have been swollen around the face so if you didnt see any of these then it wasnt so no blaming yourself hun.
> 
> The weather has suddenly dropped so could have been the cold x


OK...poor things!! Saffy is still in the bathroom with Gus cos was considering getting them a new hutch....and basically kept putting it off. Can I put them out in the shed? Last year everyone was fine even in cold snow!! 

RIP my gorgeous Jet and Rainbow. Miss you already so much!! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

R.I.P Rainbow and Jet
So sorry for your loss 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> R.I.P Rainbow and Jet
> So sorry for your loss
> 
> *Heidi*


Thanks. ...Is you siggy pic photoshopped?? Love it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thankyou  
I use Picassa  It free to download just search on google. I did that in about 20mins!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thankyou
> I use Picassa  It free to download just search on google. I did that in about 20mins!
> 
> *Heidi*


 I am so gullible i thought it more likely you had got them all to pose


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh hun I've only just seen this, so very sorry for your loss ((((hugs))))


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I did get them all to pose! I kept them there with treats, they were not impressed tho!

Its only the mix up of pictures thats computered.
I'm not that clever on Picassa or the computer at all  

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh hun I've only just seen this, so very sorry for your loss ((((hugs))))


Thanks hun...I am devastated by it. Poor poor mites!



hazyreality said:


> I did get them all to pose! I kept them there with treats, they were not impressed tho!
> 
> Its only the mix up of pictures thats computered.
> I'm not that clever on Picassa or the computer at all
> ...


Oh wow no am very impressed!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh wow no am very impressed!!!


lol thanks  As I say they wernt! The lops were ok, its the nethies and mclaren that get stroppy! 
It took me a long time to get the pictures!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> lol thanks  As I say they wernt! The lops were ok, its the nethies and mclaren that get stroppy!
> It took me a long time to get the pictures!
> 
> *Heidi*


Lol bless them. Well you have a gorgeous clan! xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, poor little mites. hope you are doing ok. I couldn't imagine losing both of mine at once. They must both have caught some virus or other for them both to go at once. I'm sure there was nothing u cud have done from the sounds of it. Just so very unfortunate.  I'm sure they will be friends at Rainbow Bridge.  Keep thinking of you as that is just so tragic. Lots of hugs :crying:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG!!! don't know how I missed this !!! I am so sorry Niki I know how much you love all your animals don't blame yourself xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> OMG!!! don't know how I missed this !!! I am so sorry Niki I know how much you love all your animals don't blame yourself xxx


Thanks hun!! I know it was totally and utterly devastating! I am now ultra paranoid about the other two now. Gus was asleep outside the box which is wierd...I had to stroke him to make sure he was OK. He was lol! Hopefully getting a dog kennel today and when I get a heat pad I can let them back into the shed! And they will get the whole shed to themselves. xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like they are going to be spoilt


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Sounds like they are going to be spoilt


:thumbup: They really are!! xx


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

So sorry xxxx


----------

